
Twitter baits developers into their API again - B_Throwaway
https://developer.twitter.com/en/labs
======
jedberg
I'm quite sure this title will be changed when the mods see it, but for the
record, since it's funny, the title the OP gave this was _" Twitter baits
developers into their API again"_, which honestly is a pretty good summary.

After what they did the last time, why would anyone trust them again?

~~~
sdinsn
I sure hope the mods don't change it, because the title is accurate.

------
perrohunter
I built so many apps using the first apis and then using the streaming apis
just so they kill them that I don’t wanna try again

------
chejazi
> Twitter baits developers into their API again

Lol

